# Does diarrhea affect birth control effectiveness?



## Milberlee

I recently started taking a pill form of birth control. On the leaflet it says that diarrhea can possibly interfere with the pills effectiveness. I've contacted my doctor and a handful of pharmacists who all say that it shouldn't affect the absorption of hormones. I am curious if any of you have ever known of the pill to be less effective even if diarrhea flairs up. I'm confidant that I'm absorbing some of the pill at least because my body/menses are different. One pharmacist even said that even if I wasn't absorbing all of the pill, there are even lower doses of birth control available that are still effective.Any advice would be appreciative. I don't know a lot of females with ibs who have this to worry about. If you, or know someone who's worried about this, please contact me.Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well when you have severe diarrhea like you might have from a GI infection where you aren't absorbing much of anything as the body is in full flush mode....that can be an effectiveness issue.IBS diarrhea typically is not severe enough to effect the absorption of anything even when it flares up. That is why unexplained weight loss (eating as much as ever, if not more and losing weight like crazy) is a red flag for something other than IBS going on.If you have a disorder that blocks absorption (like Crohn's or Celiac) I would worry if that was active enough to cause diarrhea it might be an issue. But if you "just" have IBS (and that is bad enough) I wouldn't worry from an IBS flare. If you get a GI infection that causes severe watery diarrhea for hours or days on end, then I would use back up contraception at that time. That is, once you feel well enough for that sort of thing, and until you start the next month's worth of pills.


----------



## Milberlee

Thanks.I only have been diagnosed as having ibs and no other digestive system conditions, like crohns or celiacs. I'm also not underweight. This is why, when I tell people I have a restricted diet, they tell me "well, you look fine and healthy."This is just another thing in my life that ibs is effecting. It's a constant worry about what I'm going to feel like when I eat, and now, since I was reading the leaflet that came with the perscription (not always the best choice probably) I started thinking it was going to make it less effective. I called my obgyn this morning just for ease of mind. I'm sure that there are many women with ibs-D who take birth control and don't get pregnant because it didn't work. So much to think about.I appreciate the response and take care.Do you know if probiotics are ok to take?


----------



## HeatherD

Kathleen M. said:


> Well when you have severe diarrhea like you might have from a GI infection where you aren't absorbing much of anything as the body is in full flush mode....that can be an effectiveness issue.IBS diarrhea typically is not severe enough to effect the absorption of anything even when it flares up. That is why unexplained weight loss (eating as much as ever, if not more and losing weight like crazy) is a red flag for something other than IBS going on.If you have a disorder that blocks absorption (like Crohn's or Celiac) I would worry if that was active enough to cause diarrhea it might be an issue. But if you "just" have IBS (and that is bad enough) I wouldn't worry from an IBS flare. If you get a GI infection that causes severe watery diarrhea for hours or days on end, then I would use back up contraception at that time. That is, once you feel well enough for that sort of thing, and until you start the next month's worth of pills.


Hi Kathleen! My name is Heather and I work at Heartland Clinical Research, Inc. in Omaha on 90th and Blondo. We are currently doing an IBS study and will provide you with medication, as well as compensate you for your time and travel ($60 per visit). Please email me or contact me with any questions that you may have. 402-502-9364. This medication as been successfull so far in participants so maybe it would help you as well! Hope to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M.

HeatherD said:


> Hi Kathleen! My name is Heather and I work at Heartland Clinical Research, Inc. in Omaha on 90th and Blondo. We are currently doing an IBS study and will provide you with medication, as well as compensate you for your time and travel ($60 per visit). Please email me or contact me with any questions that you may have. 402-502-9364. This medication as been successfull so far in participants so maybe it would help you as well! Hope to hear from you. Thanks!


Rather than post in threads on random part of the board please go to the research part of the board and post about it there. That way people who are looking for a study can find it, and you leave the discussion forums for people supporting each other.


----------



## rellybelly17

I am have been on BC for 8 years (no back up at all) and I have IBS-A, with no problems  I think you will be ok


----------



## vic890

I have iBS-A and I'm on the pill. It works fine for me, the hormones don't seem to be affected. The only thing I have a problem with is during the placebo week, when I bleed, I get worse flare-ups than normal. (I'm on TriNessa, it's a tricyclic pill)


----------



## Pepper H

I've taken the pill for 7 years with IBS-A, it has never been an issue. Now I'm giving the implant a try because I'm fed up with taking my pill every day, and so far I've had no period since I've had it (a month and a half ago, maybe?) I'm still waiting to see if there are any side-effects though because you need three months to see if the implant suits you, we all react differently to it! So far it's been really feeling good not to have my period and usual period cramps but I'm not yet passed the three months limit so I won't yet say it's beneficial for my IBS.

Anyway, yes, on the pill with IBS, no issue here, except maybe if you have one serious episode like those times when we can't keep food or drinks for several days - it happens to me sometimes.

If you're an IBSer with a tendency to be sick very often, I'd recommend to be cautious though. I used to take my pill right before turning off the lights at night, so I was sure I wouldn't be eating something weird or feeling sick afterwards or anything.


----------

